# Release/Truth/Seigler Reels Drag



## aln (May 29, 2006)

Got some feed back over on another thread about rods that drifted over to the topic of reels and I got some feed back from a well respected and very knowledgeable OBX local that told me the drags on the Truth reels left a lot to be desired. I've only got limited experience with that particular reel and I thought they were well made, cast well and had a decent drag. So was my friends opinion an anomaly or are there others that think the drag on those reels suck and if so what are you comparing it to and what reel do you think is the best for casting and surf fishing 8n bait for drum and other heavy hitters ??


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

So you don't know but you threw a negative out on reel that you thought was pretty good. Nice


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

bronzbck1 said:


> So you don't know but you threw a negative out on reel that you thought was pretty good. Nice


Need to re-read the OP and work on your reading comprehension skills my friend .. I think the drag on the reels are great (but I have limited experience with them) .. but one of your OBX brethren (DD) doesn't think so much of them. That's why I asked for the opinion of others.


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

And I will be the first to tell you that I am a gear chaser and that's why I ask for the opinions of those I think might have a clue about it.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I read it just right. I see you a poster


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Own three....all have superb drags...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

dsurf said:


> Own three....all have superb drags...


You must have the three that are good out of the whole batch!! Know a FEW folks that own them and they have had problems from free spool mechanism,as well as drag,and the way the spool locks up.. We,meaning my friends and I put ALL reels through hell with TONS of sandbars,garbos,ect.. That being noted,I've caught MANY A SANDBAR AS WELL AS GARBOS on the saltist with ABSOLUTLY NO PROBLEM... If you're happy I'm happy.. After I get done sending mine back will you buy it,always room for a fourth one....


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> You must have the three that are good out of the whole batch!! Know a FEW folks that own them and they have had problems from free spool mechanism,as well as drag,and the way the spool locks up.. We,meaning my friends and I put ALL reels through hell with TONS of sandbars,garbos,ect.. That being noted,I've caught MANY A SANDBAR AS WELL AS GARBOS on the saltist with ABSOLUTLY NO PROBLEM... If you're happy I'm happy.. After I get done sending mine back will you buy it,always room for a fourth one....


Don't usually see such sarcasm/animosity in your posts......the all caps really not necessary and a bit surprised at the reaction from a moderator.
The initial release sm (with release name) had multiple problems....I had one...... my three now are all either Siegler or Truths....ordered directly from Siegler with specifications....and they met them.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

dsurf said:


> Don't usually see such sarcasm/animosity in your posts......the all caps really not necessary and a bit surprised at the reaction from a moderator.
> The initial release sm (with release name) had multiple problems....I had one...... my three now are all either Siegler or Truths....ordered directly from Siegler with specifications....and they met them.


 Sorry if it seemed full of animus,just speaking my mind about a co that in my view screwed the pooch.. I spent enough $ on this reel that it should at least have a good drag and some lastability.. Not doubting your word that you have 3 good'ns,just explaining that several of my friends that I fish with and myself aren't in that mix,we got lemons..


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

I appreciate the up front and honest feedback .. and since they (Truth) are touting their gear as a quality American made product with a lifetime warranty I too would be pissed if I paid $350 or better for a reel that the drag didn't last a season/year. Maybe if they have enough returns they will work on it and make it better. I'm just looking forward to retirement where I can put a season on one .. and if I can catch enough fish to where it wears a drag out I can assure you I will take them up on the warranty and send it back pronto. That said, I like the reel and look forward to logging some time with it in Buxton for a couple weeks late Oct./Nov.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

I liken this to my pool cues , I have 3k dollar cues but the fact of the matter is I can beat you with a cue off the wall as long as it's straight and has a good tip , in the fishing world that would be my saltist , past that your simply paying for bling no more and often less 

9


----------



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

I have four LG's that I love and have not had any issues with the drag. The only issue I had was related to the clicker. I did the below mod and the reel has been flawless since:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPuXIBiPQEw


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I would like to see what Tommy has to say about this. I have not known him to carry substandard products.


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

spydermn said:


> I would like to see what Tommy has to say about this. I have not known him to carry substandard products.


It could be that since the reels are fairly new (compared to others) .. and a bit on the high end side price wise as far as reels go, they just haven't had enough people fish/catch with them under field conditions for a length of time or fish to get feedback to discover and work out the kinks. There is no doubt in my mind that drumdum was being honest when he gave his opinion and assessment of the reel .. and I doubt Ryan or Tommy either one would knowingly sell or promote a product they knew to be sub-standard or had a mfg. flaw. Machining and/or sourcing quality components is not an easy thing to do but I do appreciate the fact they make the reels here. Personally I like the reel but have only been able to fish one for a couple weeks since I bought it. jmho


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

9 rock said:


> I liken this to my pool cues , I have 3k dollar cues but the fact of the matter is I can beat you with a cue off the wall as long as it's straight and has a good tip , in the fishing world that would be my saltist , past that your simply paying for bling no more and often less
> 
> 9


Actually the Truth or latest iteration Ste...? SP? holds a bit more line than the Saltist has a lower profile and seems to out cast some of the rest of the best in actual fishing conditions by their Rep NCTravis when he is not on tilt

My Question to Mr. Drum Dum would be has the Company stood by its lifetime warranty and fixed whatever ills that the reel came up with under the hands of Mr. Wilson and Mr. Wilson Junior? Both of whom have a known reputation as hard fishing FHB's. If Truth or Stei... has fixed the reel please bring it with you next weekend and I will put it through some more torture testing, if it is in the shop lets us know when warranty is made right by company.

A $140 Daiwa Product actually sent NC Travis Home Skunked on Sunday, that was in the able hands of TomH, another Drum Pro who at times is impossible to best on the end of an OBX Pier.

Last Week on the Planks has 63 year old Garbo coming up a bit short in the distance department, some young Drum Pro's have been putting baits out a little further and getting bit more often, one in particular whose name starts with a K and ends with YLE, 11 to 1 is the current score so Garbo fishing 18 year old gear will be bringing back the Beach Pendulum to a Beach or Pier near where the Drum are. If it looks dangerous to bystanders it probably is so please stay home on the Couch until December 31 2017 when the Tournament ends.

Some of these young punk Drum Pros have no respect for those who came into the Sport before they were born, so the only thing that can achieve respect is to outcast them with techniques they have not had to learn due to the arrogance and strength of youth.

By the way the Rods that are out casting me are the CTS models with either Penn Fathom, or Saltist or Truth. We shall sse what transpires later this week when the winds shift to NW and the fishing gets back in gear. Old guy with Beach Pendulum or Young guy with the vitality of youth and good form...


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

Well that's just great .. in my continuing effort to chase gear .. two years ago I upgraded from the Bass Pro CPS, Tica's and Tsunami to the Farmer Carolina Cast Pro heaver to go with my original Truth reel. And since last year was the first chance to use it I thought it was a substantial upgrade .. then last Christmas I got to reading threads and reviews about the Extreme Surf Machine .. so for my Christmas present to me last yr. (since no one else will buy me anything) I bought a Release custom and a Surf Machine Max. Now before I even get line on my new reel and put it on the rod I come to find that these CTS rods with Truth/Release/Seigler reels are shaming an old salt. 

Are the CTS rods better than the Farmer CCP or the Century SMM heaver ?? 

Seems like every time I read one of these forum threads it cost me $$$ ..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> Actually the Truth or latest iteration Ste...? SP? holds a bit more line than the Saltist has a lower profile and seems to out cast some of the rest of the best in actual fishing conditions by their Rep NCTravis when he is not on tilt
> 
> My Question to Mr. Drum Dum would be has the Company stood by its lifetime warranty and fixed whatever ills that the reel came up with under the hands of Mr. Wilson and Mr. Wilson Junior? Both of whom have a known reputation as hard fishing FHB's. If Truth or Stei... has fixed the reel please bring it with you next weekend and I will put it through some more torture testing, if it is in the shop lets us know when warranty is made right by company.
> 
> ...


 Well,Garbo I do not use pendulum and am in the same waters as you,MAYBE a bit further... My son and many of those young bucks you have described outcast us both.. I'm down with that,had my day on top and willing to keep on keep'n on with what I brung to the show at 65yrs young...  Anyway,no have not sent it back yet,but will as I got info from Travis.. When I get it back hope to sell it,as it is close to new and buy two more saltist ... haha



aln said:


> Well that's just great .. in my continuing effort to chase gear .. two years ago I upgraded from the Bass Pro CPS, Tica's and Tsunami to the Farmer Carolina Cast Pro heaver to go with my original Truth reel. And since last year was the first chance to use it I thought it was a substantial upgrade .. then last Christmas I got to reading threads and reviews about the Extreme Surf Machine .. so for my Christmas present to me last yr. (since no one else will buy me anything) I bought a Release custom and a Surf Machine Max. Now before I even get line on my new reel and put it on the rod I come to find that these CTS rods with Truth/Release/Seigler reels are shaming an old salt.
> 
> Are the CTS rods better than the Farmer CCP or the Century SMM heaver ??
> 
> Seems like every time I read one of these forum threads it cost me $$$ ..


 If you like the ccp rod STAY WITH IT!! I have cts and love it,but there are folks that love the ccp just as well.. Six a one half dozen of the other...


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> If you like the ccp rod STAY WITH IT!! I have cts and love it,but there are folks that love the ccp just as well.. Six a one half dozen of the other...


Can't help but stay with it cause I never sell anything related to fishing gear or guns .. still have Calcutta bamboo rods and one of the first Roddy 13' heaver fiberglass rods ever made. Hope I love the Surf Machine Max half as much as the Farmer rod cause
the Century SSM feels like it weighs a third what the CCP does .. just wish the butt to reel seat on the SMM was a bit longer .. will find out in a month if the rental on Oramar survives the season.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> Well,Garbo I do not use pendulum and am in the same waters as you,MAYBE a bit further... My son and many of those young bucks you have described outcast us both.. I'm down with that,had my day on top and willing to keep on keep'n on with what I brung to the show at 65yrs young...  Anyway,no have not sent it back yet,but will as I got info from Travis.. When I get it back hope to sell it,as it is close to new and buy two more saltist ... haha
> 
> I am not down with being short. I missed the last 10 Fall Drum seasons to a mixture of family emergencies and business demands and had the intent to pick up where I left off not be a has-been memory with not a lot of respect from the younger fellas.
> 
> ...


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Garbo...always enjoy your personal experiences ...especially in the casting and catching arena........


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I was gone to VA for a casting tournament last weekend and have just really read this thread. Since I've been mentioned by name multiple times I'll throw in my 2 cents...

Truth/Seigler reels - I sell them and fish them. I caught my PB drum on the north beach Oct 2015 with one. In my hands the drag has performed flawlessly. I have not caught the raw numbers of drum that guys like Kenny and Tater (I have BIG respect for the drum pros) have AND I have done very little plank fishing with them (which I hope to change this fall). The issues that I have had personally was with the original mag (undersized for powercasting) and I had one pop into gear midcast (ouch). Both issues were handled without issue by the company. Once calmed down with the proper mag, they cast GREAT!. Not quite Akios/Abu 65/66 great but very respectable numbers. They stand behind their products as well as any company I've dealt with.

CPS rods vs CTS (mentioned by name) and the other heavers - We are in an era of really great gear. There are high quality heavers out there, the key is getting them in your hands and casting as many as possible. I have done comparative testing side by side with most of the current crop and I can say with confidence that the CPS heavers will more than hold their own, even against rods costing A LOT more money. I'm not talking smack, not downing any product just telling the truth based on field testing. The key is finding the one that fits your casting style and feels good in your hands fighting a fish. I'll be on the island from mid oct - through mid nov. If you want to try my rods, call me or just find me on the beach, you can try anything in my truck...  Oh yeah, breakage. ANY rod can break and they do. My rods are running well below the industry standard for breakage rate and I stand behind them. 

Fall is here, I'm hoping for a really great fishing season..... 

Tommy


----------

